# Milwaukee battery tubing cutter review



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

My two units have an estimated 3,000 cuts each by now. I thought I would write up a review. 

I think the price point is excellent. They pay for themselves rather quickly.

The batteries last quite well. Might have to change once when used an average of every 2-3 minutes throughout the day.

They work better when lubricated once per day. Especially the return to open feature.

I thought the light was a gimmick but the guys find it handy to see the mark on the tubing. 

The light on both units is an on again off again thing. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. I'm not sending em back in just for that though.

1/2" copper can be inserted in the jaws too deeply so ya have to pay attention, rather than just ramming it in there.

Even with some careless guys tracking has not been an issue.

All in all it is another good tool to have in the arsenal. Curious to see how the batteries do in cold weather.....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine died, it just will not light up or turn. The batteries work fine in the other tools. So I guess I need to send it in. Its about 5 or 6 months old.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Matt said:


> My two units have an estimated 3,000 cuts each by now. I thought I would write up a review.
> 
> I think the price point is excellent. They pay for themselves rather quickly.
> 
> ...


The batteries are junk in cold weather. They don't last as long or run as strong. They also won't charge if they are really cold. 

I was ready to send mine in (two year warranty) but as soon as the warmer weather hit they were fine again.

I would reccomend buying some extra batteries and keeping them in over night when you know your going to be using them heavily.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

I like mine alot, just don't get it wet If it gets soaked it will eventually operate again, i've had to let it set for two weeks before it run again. Thats one reason I have two. I thought the design engineers were aware that plumbing involves water:whistling2: imho the unit should'nt be so fragile inwet conditions.

wookie


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Last time I did a fan coil unit job, I almost bought one. 30 units, at least a dozen 3' long 3/4 copper pieces per unit. Sound like a good time/forearm saver!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Mine died, it just will not light up or turn. The batteries work fine in the other tools. So I guess I need to send it in. Its about 5 or 6 months old.


Do it! Milwaukee is really good with their warranty and will even pay for shipping of your tool to the service center provided you have the labels.


----------



## d78coots (Mar 30, 2009)

The only problem I have with the tool are the coworkers eyeballing it.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

i like mine alot.........sometimes
it has tweaked out now and then, sometimes with a full battery it will make one turn and all the lights will flash, pull the trigger again and one more full turn then the lights will flash, pull the trigger again and it cuts the whole 1" L pipe, kinda tempermental, sometimes when i flip the switch it won't open, sometimes it wil,l sometimes i need to help it, light is not to reliable, keep it lubed and cleaned out with compressed air almost daily


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Sent mine in they fixed it under the 5 year warranty. Turns out the switch went bad. They also replaced the cutting wheels for me stating the ones in the unit where dull.


----------

